# 2016 Robalo R200



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2016 Robalo R200 being pushed by a Yamaha 150hp 4stroke (24 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a Coyote tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Raymarine GPS/FF, Standard Horizon GX1700 VHF Radio, Jensen Stereo w/Bluetooth, Yamaha digital gauges, labeled switch panel, Seat Star hydraulic steering, transom boarding ladder, ski tow bar, (2) rear jump seats, transom livewell, gunnel rod storage, raw water wash down, gunnel pads, lean post w/igloo marine cooler, bimini top, HUGE center console w/enclosed bathroom, removable bow cushions, (2) bow storage boxes, anchor locker, center console & lean post covers, navigation & courtesy lights.

Lightly used R200, just serviced by our service department and is 100% water ready!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $39,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at http://www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Coastline Marine Used Boat Center
Instagram: @coastline_marine_used_boats


----------

